# Template base for Bosch



## 6SpeedSD (Jan 21, 2011)

Just got a Bosch 1617 router package that has both fixed and plunge assemblies. I bought template guide bushings and the template base from Rockler, but they don't fit. None of the mounting holes match up to attach it. I want to use the guide bushings on my plunge assembly. Where can I find a base that fits my router that accepts guide bushings?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*this one*

http://ptreeusa.com/routerAcc.htm#1051

It should fit your router, it's got a zillion holes and it's made for Porter Cable guide bushings. Cheap too.  bill


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

6SpeedSD said:


> Just got a Bosch 1617 router package that has both fixed and plunge assemblies. I bought template guide bushings and the template base from Rockler, but they don't fit. None of the mounting holes match up to attach it. I want to use the guide bushings on my plunge assembly. Where can I find a base that fits my router that accepts guide bushings?


Hi- why not just use your own baseplate. If it doesn't take any bushings, for $5 add a Bosch RA1126 Template adapter here:
http://www.tools-plus.com/bosch-ra1...utm_source=shopping&utm_term=BCARA1126&ZD84rE

To use the threaded Porter Cable bushings you also need the Bosch RA 1100, dunno if it's available from the same link though. 
Just google around RA1100 and RA1126. You need both adapters but you should be able to get 'em for under $20. 

If you really want to go with another plate the Milescraft plate for about $20 will fit and includes a set of Turnlock bushings as well as a threaded bushing adapter.. Get those off Amazon:smile:


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

jschaben said:


> Hi- why not just use your own baseplate. If it doesn't take any bushings, for $5 add a Bosch RA1126 Template adapter here:
> http://www.tools-plus.com/bosch-ra1...utm_source=shopping&utm_term=BCARA1126&ZD84rE


Weird timing on this thread - I just ordered a template set RA1125 last night from Amazon,and just now got the email confirming shipment in the last five minutes.

The part pictured in the link above (RA1126) - I thought that was the standard part that came with every Bosch 1617 router set. It connects to the base with two small screws. I say that because I have two sets, and both came with one of those doohickeys. I have never used them because I never had the special templates that they hold. Until now. 

I went through my router stuff yesterday trying to sort out the trash from the junk. (three circle jigs, four lettering sets, piles of one-off template bushings, 7 baseplates that fit none of my routers????) 
I tried all my other templates yesterday - a set of Craftsman screw ins and two types of old-style, one with three wings and one that is a circle, but nothing fit so I started googling and found the RA1125 template set. First on fleabay for $35ish, and then on Amazon for $23ish - and right now if you spend $25 it's free shipping so I did so.

Did I order the right template set? They look like they are designed to drop into that RA1126 piece, and then the knob on the RA1126 moves to lock them in place. The set also came with an RA1100 adapter which looks like it too locks into the ring and then you can use it for the screw-in type bushings. Is this correct? Since I just got the email confirmation it's a bit late to kill the order. And the last thing I need is yet another set of router accessories I can't use.


----------



## 6SpeedSD (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm not using the porter cable inserts. Like I said I bought the set from Rockler (their brand). They are threaded and brass. So do I just need RA1126, or do I need RA1100 too?


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

6SpeedSD said:


> I'm not using the porter cable inserts. Like I said I bought the set from Rockler (their brand). They are threaded and brass. So do I just need RA1126, or do I need RA1100 too?


I just went and looked at the Rockler site. If this is the set you're talking about: http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10671&filter=router templates

Then no, you need more than just the RA1126. Those templates are the same as my craftsman, but in brass. They do not fit directly into the RA1126. 

There is a review for the RA1100, the piece that fits in the RA1126, that says:
_This review is from: Bosch RA1100 Threaded Router Template Guide Adapter (Tools & Home Improvement) 
I got it to use to accept collars for my bosch router from my collar set I ordered from rockler. It does exactly that, collar doesn't veir off center and it is not the weakest link in the works of the collar system._

That tells me that your rockler set should fit the standard baseplate of the Bosch if you add the RA1126 (you didn't get one with the router?) and the RA1100. *OR* as others have pointed out, a cheaper/easier way to go might be to just pick up another baseplate that will fit the bosch and which has the required 1-3/16 circle cutout in the middle. 

It's such a nice router, the Bosch, I wonder why they felt the need to have their own proprietary plate/template set.


----------



## 6SpeedSD (Jan 21, 2011)

That's what I thought. And no, mine didn't come with any accessories at all. Has the spot labeled in the case for it though. And yes that is the kit I bought. 

I haven't used mine much yet, but the times I have I love it! I think I will pick up both Bosch adapter pieces and call it a day. The one I can find all day (1100) but the 1126 seems to be backordered everywhere I look. Also looks like I'll spend more on shipping than the parts themselves. Oh well, nature of the beast I guess.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Well if you don't find it cheap and soon, just shoot me a PM. I've got two, which is one more than I need. You can have it for free if you pay the shipping.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

6SpeedSD said:


> I'm not using the porter cable inserts. Like I said I bought the set from Rockler (their brand). They are threaded and brass. So do I just need RA1126, or do I need RA1100 too?


Well, yes you need both. The threaded set you got from Rockler is the style typically referred to as "Porter Cable style". They could have Husky or Craftsman or Harbor Freight for that matter written on them but they are still the Porter Cable style. The 1125 bushing set joe got included a RA1100 as an adapter so one could use the "Porter Cable style" as well as the Bosch proprietary guide bushings. The RA1126 screws to the base of the Bosch routers to allow it to accept the Bosch proprietary bushings as well as the RA1100adapter.... wheew... that nearly confused me...:huh:


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

The bosch will also take the pc base plate. It is predrilled and taped for it.


----------



## 6SpeedSD (Jan 21, 2011)

This is why I love this site. Lots of fast, helpful info! Thanks guys.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

*It Works!*

Just a follow up because my Bosch bushing set arrived today (2 days early). jschaben got it right a couple of posts up from this one and now that I have the pieces in hand I can see much more clearly.

Yes - the RA1126 is the key to everything - it fit in the stock base and everything fits into it. Glad I didn't throw those things out.

The Bosch RA1125 bushing set comes with 6 bushings. They just drop into the RA1126 and you twist a spring-loaded knob and they are done. Install/removal for a bushing is about 1.5 seconds. And they sit snug and firm - they are very well machined.

The RA1125 also included the RA1100 so if I had any of the threaded-style bushings I could use those. The RA1100 installs like any of the regular Bosch bushings - about 1.5 seconds for that - and then you install the threaded bushing into it. Since I had the Craftsman threaded ones I tried it out - again a perfect fit, it just takes a few more seconds because you have to tighten the two pieces that screw together.

So if you have NOTHING but the Bosch router, I suggest the RA1126 and the Bosch bushings. If you already have screw-on type bushings (Porter-cable style as explained in above posts) and don't want to buy yet another set, then just get the RA1126 and the RA1100.

And just for [email protected]!ts and grins - each of the individual bosch bushings has its own number so if you just want to buy a certain size you can do that too - but they are about 10 bucks each but you can get all six plus the RA1100 for $25 so it's really not that smart a move.


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

mveach said:


> The bosch will also take the pc base plate. It is predrilled and taped for it.


Good to know!

I just got a kit recently myself and folks at Woodcraft were clueless...


----------



## 6SpeedSD (Jan 21, 2011)

I ordered both adapters the other day (1126,1100). Should be here first of next week. Tool Barn had them both in stock. Didn't see a point in ordering different bushings when I already have a set. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## 6SpeedSD (Jan 21, 2011)

Go figure. My adapters came today. Got them installed on my router. The project I'm working on needs the use of my 1/2" bushing. Put it in, and what do I see? Collar isn't long enough!! The collar on my 1/2" bushing is about 5/16" long. That sits about flush with the bottom of my router plate. Do other kits come with longer bushings? Like all of the bushings? My bigger sizes are 9/16" long, but all of them 1/2" and under are only 5/16. If I order a PC kit, or even the Bosch kit, are they all the same length? I saw a Rigid kit the other day at Home Depot. Anyone used that one? Trying to decide if I should just get a new kit, or just order individual bushings to replace my smaller sizes.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

6SpeedSD said:


> Go figure. My adapters came today. Got them installed on my router. The project I'm working on needs the use of my 1/2" bushing. Put it in, and what do I see? Collar isn't long enough!! The collar on my 1/2" bushing is about 5/16" long. That sits about flush with the bottom of my router plate. Do other kits come with longer bushings? Like all of the bushings? My bigger sizes are 9/16" long, but all of them 1/2" and under are only 5/16. If I order a PC kit, or even the Bosch kit, are they all the same length? I saw a Rigid kit the other day at Home Depot. Anyone used that one? Trying to decide if I should just get a new kit, or just order individual bushings to replace my smaller sizes.


 That may be tough. I have 5 sets of bushings and only the Hitachi has a long barrel on the 1/2" bushing... Also, Lee Valley and Hartville tool are the only places I know for sure that sell the smaller sizes individually and both of them carry short barrel, < 1/4". Not saying someone else may, I just haven't found one.
Just what is your project? Maybe we can go after it a different way.:smile:


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

I just measured with the bosch bushing, which sits straight in the RA1126 - the 1/2" bushing extends 7/16 past the baseplate.

Then I tried with my craftsman bushing, which needed the RA1100 - because it was in the RA1100 it actually sat out farther, 9/16.

But here's the kicker - with the RA1100 in, the bottom of the craftsman bushing sits flush with the basplate. So even if you've got a short bushing, it should be extending the full depth of the bushing. Any chance you might have dropped the RA1100 into RA1126 upside down? They do fit both ways, but the backwards way will move the bushing up about 3/8" into the baseplate....
I can take a pic if needed.


----------



## 6SpeedSD (Jan 21, 2011)

Maybe I did that..... Heck I don't know. I think I have it in the right way. I'll check after church this morning and try flipping it around and see what happens. 

Joe..... if you don't mind, I'd like to see that pic.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

*3 Pics*

From my pics you can see my confusion - properly installed the base of the bushing sits flush with the base of the router, so any lip at all on the bushing is going to protrude as it should. Good Luck.


----------



## 6SpeedSD (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok, yea, I'm an idiot! I put it(1100) in backwards or upside down. However you want to say it. Flipped it around, and works like a charm. Funny how a simple mistake can cause so much frustration! 

Again, thanks for all the help!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*good design ?*

Good engineering and good design means that a part or piece can't be installed in two ways, one of which won't work and the other will. There are so many examples of this that I've encountered not only working with machines, but in assembling or working with lot's of everyday products. Makes you feel like an idiot, but the real jerk is the design engineer who made it possible. JMO  bill


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

I'd laugh at you but I'm the idiot who installed a dado blade backwards and didn't catch the mistake until I was ready to turn the saw on.

Twice.

In one week.

Good to hear you've got it right now, so when will we see the finished project?


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

6SpeedSD said:


> Ok, yea, I'm an idiot! I put it(1100) in backwards or upside down. However you want to say it. Flipped it around, and works like a charm. Funny how a simple mistake can cause so much frustration!
> 
> Again, thanks for all the help!


Sounds like one of my days. I just blame it on Leroy.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

mveach said:


> Sounds like one of my days. I just blame it on Leroy.


Leroy?


----------



## 6SpeedSD (Jan 21, 2011)

I'll try to snap a pic tomorrow. It's nothing special at all really. Just a couple plaques I made with my son's and my soon to be born son's name carved on them. I got a new sign makers letter kit that I was dying to try out.


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

joesbucketorust said:


> Leroy?


My middle name and it has become the standing joke at work. When I would do something stupid, I would chew out Leroy. Now any time anyone screws up they blame it on Leroy.


----------



## 6SpeedSD (Jan 21, 2011)

Finally got around to posting a pic. Like I said, nothing special. One is my 18 mth old son's name, and the other is my son's name that is due at the end of March. Took me a couple tries to get it right. I kept trying to cut too deep. I'm happy with the finished product, and the wife loves them. Now she wants me to make other signs!


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Lookin good. :thumbsup:


----------

